# uk bankruptcy or wait a little longer?



## fisher (2 Aug 2012)

I'm in 200k negative equity. 
I went to the bank last week to see if I could sell the house and pay back the balance but they said no. 
I am very close to deciding to go to the uk to declare bankruptcy. 

Do you think it would be worth waiting a little longer to see if any legislation comes through to help people in negative equity or would I be waiting a long time for that?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Aug 2012)

As this is a complex and life changing decision, please provide the information as set out in the Case  Study so you can get informed advice.

Brendan


----------

